# Nervous Newbie...



## hopeful33 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new and really nervous/anxious about the whole ICSI journey which will be starting next month.  Saw the Doc & Nurse today at the clinic, so we now have all the drugs, needles etc. to start in approx. 4 weeks.  I'm really overwhelmed by all of the information so far, but hopefully things make more sense the further along we go.



xx


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Hopeful! Welcome the board - and as Roxy has already said, sorry you've had to track us down! *BUT*, you're in good hands here - we'll be there 'virtually' every step of the way (_should you need us to be that is_) and will always be on hand with advice, hugs, and a shoulder to cry on!

Here's to a successful course of ICSI next month...   

MrsC xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome Hopeful    Glad you found us.  As the other two said, pop across to the daily chit chat thread for lots of knowlege and advice.  No question there is too trivial or stupid! I remember the first time I was presented with all the needles etc and it was so overwhelming.
Look forward to getting to know you
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Lass

welcome to the board...all the girls here a a great buch who give loads of support xx


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just noticed this new board topic - 

I really hope everything goes well for you next month.  We had sucess with our first ICSI and now expecting our precious baby in December.  Just have lots of PMA    (Positive Mental Attitude)

xxx


----------

